# Angelverbot auf Rügen aufgehoben!!



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2006)

*Nachricht direkt von Rügen, von Frank Conrad:*

Hallo lieber Angelfreund, hier nun die lange ersehnte Nachricht:

Nachdem durch das Auftreten des Vogelgrippevirus hier auf Rügen der "Katastrophenfall" ausgerufen und damit verbunden ein Angelverbot auf dem Rassower Strom, dem Wieker Bodden und angrenzenden Gewässern durchgesetzt wurde, kann man nun von einer deutlichen Entspannung der Lage reden.

Die "Schutzbarrieren" am Rügendamm, sowie die an der Wittower Fähre, gehören seit heute der Vergangenheit an. Ebenso werden die auf Rügen verweilenden Bundeswehreinheiten in den nächsten Tagen unsere Insel wieder verlassen und es wird wieder ein Teil der gewohnten Normalität eintreten. 

*DAS ANGELVERBOT IST MIT SOFORTIGER WIRKUNG AUFGEHOBEN WORDEN!!!*

Leider kommt es für die Hechtangler unter euch, die noch vor der Schonzeit ihren Traumfisch fangen wollten, etwas zu spät- aber auch die Zeit der Schonzeit geht vorbei...

Als nächstes steht der alljährliche Heringszug in unseren Bodden auf dem Programm. Ich gehe davon aus, dass um den 14. März das Heringsangeln auf dem Rassower Strom möglich sein wird. Ich denke, dass sich die Heringe nicht von der durch die Massenmedien und einigen allzu "eifrigen" Politikern geschürten Massenhysterie anstecken lassen werden und das die Fische pünktlich wie jedes Jahr zu ihrer Laichwanderung erscheinen werden. Ich halte euch zu diesem Thema aber auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden.

Bis dahin, schöne Grüsse von Deutschlands schönster Anglerinsel - von Rügen - euer Conny.   

Angelparadies Rügen
Inh. Frank Conrad

Hier gehts zum Thread mit den Anbietern, da könnt Ihr Euch im Bedarfsfalle dann direkt informieren:
*Klick hier >>>* 

*Hier gehts zum diskutieren und kommentieren>>>*


----------

